# 【GIVEAWAY】FIND S Trio Kit is coming!



## VOOPOO (9/7/19)

DL or MTL, which is your style? Enjoy both with Find s Trio kit! 
*For perfect flavor, any recommended E-liquid?*

*How to enter: *
Reply with your favourite E-liquid and FIND S Trio.

*Prize: *Find S Trio kit

We’ll cooperate with popular E-liquid brands on giveaway later.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## lesvaches (9/7/19)

Will Definitely be the Blue Find S Trio with the Pnp-C1 1.2Ω Ceramic Coil
Paired with VCT Bold Handcrafted Saltz by Ripevapes




@StompieZA @RainstormZA @MrGSmokeFree

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/7/19)

@Faiyaz Cheulkar @Puff the Magic Dragon @Asterix

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marsha Push (9/7/19)

? Question Mark Salts
FIND S Trio


@TashwillHayes11 @Lionel10 @shaakira.j

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ (9/7/19)

The Blue Find S Trio would be my choice, I love blue and its so nice and sleek.
Id pop in some Platinum Vapor Mango Salts!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gorvian (9/7/19)

VOOPOO said:


> DL or MTL, which is your style? Enjoy both with Find s Trio kit!
> *For perfect flavor, any recommended E-liquid?*
> 
> FIND S Trio Black with some Toffee D'Luxe by Joose-e-Liqz

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (9/7/19)

Nasty Salt – Cush Man Mango

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Gorvian (9/7/19)

VOOPOO said:


> DL or MTL, which is your style? Enjoy both with Find s Trio kit!
> 
> Milkman the Original salt in a Find S Trio Red

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dunskoy (9/7/19)

Favourite E-liquid - Charlie's Chalk Dust.
Favourite FIND S Trio - Orange.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (9/7/19)

VOOPOO said:


> DL or MTL, which is your style? Enjoy both with Find s Trio kit!
> *For perfect flavor, any recommended E-liquid?*
> 
> *How to enter: *
> ...



@VOOPOO no one has still read my DM message regarding your Zip and Zip Mini giveaway I won 2 weeks back.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lawrence A (9/7/19)

Fresh Squeeze Nic Salt and an orange FIND S Trio

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cornelius (9/7/19)

Red to go with my Red Pill 




@JurgensSt @Room Fogger @antonherbst

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/7/19)

Definitely the Blue Find S Trio with Platinum Vapor Mango.

*@StephenE *
*@CJB85 
@Grand Guru*

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Juan_G (9/7/19)

Red Pill!!!
Find Trio S

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CJB85 (9/7/19)

VOOPOO said:


> DL or MTL, which is your style? Enjoy both with Find s Trio kit!
> *For perfect flavor, any recommended E-liquid?*
> 
> *How to enter: *
> ...


For DL, has to be DIY or DIE Obsidian...
For MTL, Pied Piper Red Wood...
As for the colour? Has to be black, then you can wear it with anything!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Supriyono (9/7/19)

Jam Monster Blueberry with salt nic
FIND S Trio blue color

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MRHarris1 (9/7/19)

Nasty Salt - Bad Blood

Find Trio S - Silver






Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (9/7/19)

View attachment 17179

Mtl action
coupled witH SNLV Ice

@hot.chillie35 @Constantbester bester @lesvaches

both are equally adorable

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## La_Navidad (9/7/19)

My fav E-Juice is Cosmic Fog - KRYP
As for FIND S Trio - simply love the green one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Largo (10/7/19)

just now i've enjoy by the Virginia tobacco
FIND S Trio blue

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ShamZ (12/7/19)

Ripe Vapes Key Lime Cookie, salts!
Red Find S Trio

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jengz (12/7/19)

Blue find s trio fo sho! With elements Grape Vape Ns20! Will be great!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Safz_b (15/7/19)

Orange Find S trio looks funky

Fav eliquid SteamMasters exclamation!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

